# Walmart no longer sells AR15 rifles



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Was told yesterday by a friend and I've just called Hwy29, Pace, & Crestview. 
was told at all 3 stores that "They are out & no longer will carry AR15 rifles anymore" 


Just another reason to never shop there....


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

It was a great reason to shop there when all the Ars were 40-60% off


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I heard about it last week. Apparently there were some real deals to be had. 
They are getting rid of anything that could be perceived as tactical. (Even the SOG clothing)
Bowing to political correctness.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What's funny is that they still plan to carry Mini 14s. (that come with hi-cap mags)But they aren't black and evil looking. What a bunch of idiots.
They also cleared out a lot of knives.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Wussymart


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I seen some Colt AR-15's at Lucedale WM, marked down from $979 to $599 about a week ago, went I. There yeaterday and the 2 they had were gone.....never been much of a WM gun shopper anyway


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You should've bought all they had at that price.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

What is weird is how fast Walmart tried to get rid of these ARs and how low they sold them for. They needed them out the door immediately and the only thing I can think of is a senator called them out on it. Walmart stopped selling the Confederate Flag due to political correctness and now they stop selling ARs...... Just a another Liberal ran company.
http://www.guns.com/2015/06/25/sena...lling-assault-weapons-amid-flag-debate-video/


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. Why would they knock off $200 immediately?
They would have probably gone quickly just knocking off 10%.
There's more to this than they are saying. Politics at work.


----------

